# Dead Shit



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

So I go to this place in South Jersey that packages raw food mostly for zoos. I go once or twice a year and fill up the freezer. I get 5 pound frozen tubes of some red meat mush, tripe. I just went a week ago and loaded up with that stuff plus horse shins and knuckles and all sorts of other big body parts, I drove home with a truck full of horses asses. Now I am pretty sure all this stuff comes from dead stock, mostly because all the horses, sheep cows and other stuff lying around the place are dead. It was supper hot the past few weeks so I think they were busy due to everything dropping from the heat. The place really smelt extra special when I loaded up in the heat. And now when I open up my freezer in the garage it has that nasty ass dead stank coming from it. The dogs are eating the food but man that freezer smells up the whole garage. 
What do you think? Should I just have the in-laws over for a barbecue and serve it with the skunked beer?


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Man if were my in-laws I would have them over for special barbecue


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

mmmm thinking about the smell of that fridge just gives me the warm fuzzies inside hahahaha


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris, do your in laws like horse femurs? I'd start the meal out with your best try at warm tripe soup! Use lots of salt!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I'd start the meal out with your best try at warm tripe soup! Use lots of salt!


Dead easy. Leave it out long enough and it will make itself... no salt needed...:-&:-#

:mrgreen:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Uw, man Anna. You think you can pass off some fried gizards!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, invite the inlaws. If you have horse quarters (like a whole ass cheek) you could make steaks 

Lucky you, that freezer will never smell normal again just so you know. Not even lemon juice/bleach and baking soda will get dead rotten stank out of the fridge/freezer.


----------

